# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی > سوال: نحوه ذخيره قايل FP3 يا همان نسخه پيش نمايش گزارش در fast report  در برنامه

## elahi123

سلام 
آيا میتوان خروجی FP3 (نسخه پيش نمايش گزارش ) در fast report  از درون برنامه در يک فايل ذخيره کرد؟
با تشکر

----------


## nice boy

frxReport1.Report.SaveToFile('c:\MyReport');frxReport1.Report.LoadFromFile('c:\MyReport');

----------


## elahi123

دستور فوق خروجی fr3 مربوط به گزارش را میده. اين خروجی همان خروجی قابل طراحی است و بدون داده است.

خروجی پيش نمايش گزارش در قالب فايل fp3 است که همراه اطلاعات نمايشی است و من نمدونم که چطوی بايد اونو تهيه کرد؟

----------


## elahi123

در واقع من میخوام تحت وب از خروجی اين سيستم استفاده کنم.
در حال حاضر از EXPORT های خود فست رپرت استفاده میکنم. اما در گزارش خاص با زيرگزارشهای زياد و مباحثی مانند يونيکد و برخی مسائل ديگر در اين EXPORTها به مشکل بر میخورم. خصوصا با خروجی HTML که خروجی مناسبی نيست.
بنابراين فکر میکنم اگر در سمت سرور فايل fp3 گزارش رو بسازم و VIEWER خود فست رپرت را برای دانلود برای کاربرم بزارم. حالا کاربر تح وب میتونه از خروجی پيش نمايش اصلی خود فست رپرت استفاده کنه و گزارش رو اونجوری که من میخوام ببينه.
اگه کسی نظری داره ممنن میشم.

----------


## DataMaster

> در واقع من میخوام تحت وب از خروجی اين سيستم استفاده کنم.
> در حال حاضر از EXPORT های خود فست رپرت استفاده میکنم. اما در گزارش خاص با زيرگزارشهای زياد و مباحثی مانند يونيکد و برخی مسائل ديگر در اين EXPORTها به مشکل بر میخورم. خصوصا با خروجی HTML که خروجی مناسبی نيست.
> بنابراين فکر میکنم اگر در سمت سرور فايل fp3 گزارش رو بسازم و VIEWER خود فست رپرت را برای دانلود برای کاربرم بزارم. حالا کاربر تح وب میتونه از خروجی پيش نمايش اصلی خود فست رپرت استفاده کنه و گزارش رو اونجوری که من میخوام ببينه.
> اگه کسی نظری داره ممنن میشم.


دقیقا یادم نیست
ولی فکر کنم برای اینکار فست ریپورت یه نسخه Client/server هم داشت

----------


## nice boy

> دستور فوق خروجی fr3 مربوط به گزارش را میده. اين خروجی همان خروجی قابل طراحی است و بدون داده است.
> 
> خروجی پيش نمايش گزارش در قالب فايل fp3 است که همراه اطلاعات نمايشی است و من نمدونم که چطوی بايد اونو تهيه کرد؟


از کد زیر استفاده کن من امتحان کردم درست کار میکنه
frxReport1.LoadFromFile('H:\Temp\test report\MyReport.fr3');
frxreport1.preparereport;
frxReport1.PreviewPages.SaveToFile('h:\new.fp3');

----------


## elahi123

سلام 
با تشکر از nice boy. براساس گفته شما حل شد.
اما آيا کسی در مورد گفته DataMaster بيشتر مِدونه. يعنی مشیه یه جوری client/server مسئله رو برای تحت وب حل کرد؟

----------

